# jPcap Probleme



## exelein (20. Okt 2009)

Hey...

benutze Linux Ubuntu und habe mir über die debian pakete jpcap installiert.
Wie kann ich die durch jpccap bereitgestellten Klassen nun in Eclipse nutzen? 

Der Versuch die .jar in den BuildPath aufzunehmen war nicht erfolgreich. Eclipse verhält sich so als würde sie die Klassen nicht kennen. 

Weiss wer Abhilfe? 

Gruß,
exelein


----------



## exelein (20. Okt 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Die Pakete die das Library bietet kann ich importieren. Wenn ich dann eine Klasse des entsprechende Typs deklarieren will, steht dort: "Restricted Access to.... jpcap.jar".


----------



## tuxedo (21. Okt 2009)

Sollte die gesuchte Info nicht auf der JPCap Projektseite stehen? Könnte mir vorstellen dass dass dort ein HelloWorld Beispiel vorhanden ist, ebenso wie ein Beispiel wie man die Lib einbindet. 

Würde es "auf traditionelle Weise" probieren und die runtergeladene JPCap Version benutzen statt sich an die mit dem OS gelieferte Version zu binden.

- Alex


----------



## exelein (21. Okt 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Sollte die gesuchte Info nicht auf der JPCap Projektseite stehen? Könnte mir vorstellen dass dass dort ein HelloWorld Beispiel vorhanden ist, ebenso wie ein Beispiel wie man die Lib einbindet.
> 
> Würde es "auf traditionelle Weise" probieren und die runtergeladene JPCap Version benutzen statt sich an die mit dem OS gelieferte Version zu binden.
> 
> - Alex



Ich stütze mich auf die heruntergeladene Version. Nein es ist kein Tutorial für das Einbinden in ein JavaProjekt vorhanden. 

Vielleicht benutze ich einfach JNetPcap... obwohl dieses Framework viel zu umfangreich für meine Zwecke ist. Jpcap wirkt als würde sich niemand mehr drum kümmern.


----------

